# 200lb fixture



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am afraid you will have to open the ceiling and get some solid support. 200 Lbs is a huge fixture-- weight wise anyway


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am afraid you will have to open the ceiling and get some solid support. 200 Lbs is a huge fixture-- weight wise anyway


Indeed, and a fixture that heavy is also probably quite large. I mention this because a large fixture often deserves a large, fancy ceiling medallion. A ceiling medallion is also a fantastic way to cover up the wound you needed to make to install blocking. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> How would you guys support a 200lb fixture in a first floor dining room (TJI joists)with no access from above?
> 
> I haven't run into this one before. Everytime we've dealt with heavy fixtures, they've been on a lift, or had room in the above attic space to support it....


 2 "Angle iron between joists X two, as in a bracket....simple.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> 2 "Angle iron between joists X two, as in a bracket....simple.


he said tji, not sji. angle iron doesn't show up in any manufacturer's literature for TJI's that I have ever seen. you must comply with manufacturer's literature for blocking requirements for engineered lumber.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

wildleg said:


> he said tji, not sji. angle iron doesn't show up in any manufacturer's literature for TJI's that I have ever seen. you must comply with manufacturer's literature for blocking requirements for engineered lumber.


Weyerhaeuser doesn't care a bit about what you do with what they sell you. After that it is common sense.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Weyerhaeuser doesn't care a bit about what you do with what they sell you. After that it is common sense.


then let me put it in a way you can understand. TJI's are not designed to use the bottom chord as support for a concentrated load. I suggest using the blocking diagram as a guide to use for support of the load. You can view many manufacturer's instructions and diagrams online.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Have you opened the fixture box yet? I'm guessing it has a threaded pipe and canopy.
Is that correct?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

3DDesign said:


> Have you opened the fixture box yet? I'm guessing it has a threaded pipe and canopy.
> Is that correct?


Many of these fixtures have a large nipple that must be mounted thru a 2x6 or some other lumber. I would mount a 2x6 and nail it in from the back side of the joists. Mount a 4" octagon and run a nipple thru the center KO thru the 2x6 so it is supported above the block. 

But I do agree with 3DDesign-- see what the fixture requires if you have it on hand.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

We're roughing in the house now, so I can do whatever I need to do without making a mess. I just have to make sure its solid. Problem is that I don't have the fixture. I'm gonna try emailing the builder to get me more info on it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

If u have attic space above lay a piece of 1 1/2" kindorf, use a deep octagon box with a 5/8 crowfoot. Use 1/4" threaded rod and nuts to hold together. 


Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> If u have attic space above lay a piece of 1 1/2" kindorf, use a deep octagon box with a 5/8 crowfoot. Use 1/4" threaded rod and nuts to hold together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


No access above mentioned in his first post


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> How would you guys support a 200lb fixture in a first floor dining room (TJI joists)with no access from above?
> 
> I haven't run into this one before. Everytime we've dealt with heavy fixtures, they've been on a lift, or had room in the above attic space to support it....


It's a good story. No one uses a 200 pound light fixture in a dining room with a normal ceiling height.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

mdnitedrftr said:


> We're roughing in the house now, so I can do whatever I need to do without making a mess. I just have to make sure its solid. Problem is that I don't have the fixture. I'm gonna try emailing the builder to get me more info on it.


if youre roughing in, then this ceiling is open, right? put 2x6s or bigger upright between the joists with a 1" space between them and call it support! oh, and screw the 2xs through the joists


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

papaotis said:


> if youre roughing in, then this ceiling is open, right? put 2x6s or bigger upright between the joists with a 1" space between them and call it support! oh, and screw the 2xs through the joists


Come on, "PAP", it's not a real fixture. :thumbsup:But if it were, you told him correctly.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

are you trying to say his wife is that heavy/


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

papaotis said:


> are you trying to say his wife is that heavy/


I watched an install of a large room fixture today. It had 52 lamps. It was two concentric rings ,the outer being four feet in diameter and the inner being three feet in diameter.. 67 pounds total. 200 pounds for residential.....totally bogus.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

have to disagree, riv. just took one down about a month ago that was much heavier than it looked! almost lost it and it wasnt all that big!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A deep fan (2 1/8") octy fits flush to rock with a 2x6 flush to top of TGI 2X4S . Just lag bolt together. Install a old school crows foot in center , use both a fixture hickey and bar.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

papaotis said:


> have to disagree, riv. just took one down about a month ago that was much heavier than it looked! almost lost it and it wasnt all that big!


You should have called me to help.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

We'll be hanging this light on Monday. I'm told it weighs 180 lbs.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

once again im wondering how you hang something like that from a wall?:biggrin:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

papaotis said:


> once again im wondering how you hang something like that from a wall?:biggrin:


It's a challenge but it can be done.:laughing::laughing:

Threaded rod.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

Most of that weight is probably that pipe and bar grid to which the rest of the assembly is fastened.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Weyerhaeuser doesn't care a bit about what you do with what they sell you. After that it is common sense.


Man,,,,, I would not have been able to spell that word......


----------

